# CHAPPiE Soundtrack



## gsilbers (Mar 12, 2015)

nice soundtrack. 
The music in itunes seems to say its owned by remote productions and licensed to sarbade records. does this mean this was license for the movie?


----------



## Oliver_Codd (Mar 12, 2015)

Really enjoying this one. Very emotional. They did a brilliant job of conveying a sense of scale and expression through synth. Still feels very orchestral, if that makes any sense!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 12, 2015)

Anyone else hearing Dark Knight sort of sounds in it?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 12, 2015)

There is some nice stuff here but so much is just BANG, BANG,BANG LOUDER BANG. Why? Why so much bang bang? It gets so exhausting.


----------



## Rctec (Mar 13, 2015)

No "Dark Knight" sounds where used or hemed in the making of this score...but a lot of Zebra2. And a very big Moog. We dug out the CS80 and got the Waldorf Wave working again. The fun part was to program sounds from scratch...
BANG, BANG? ...have you seen the movie? It's that kind of a film! Sometimes our juvenile side wins! ...actually, most the time. It was just incredibly fun to have fun....


----------



## AR (Mar 13, 2015)

It's an Ode to Zebra


----------



## dgburns (Mar 13, 2015)

the CS 80 is so unique,what a fun ride it is fooling around with that synth.I'm just noodling with the arturia plug,can just imagine what the real thing would sound like.Like the way it pitch drifts the osc just ever so slightly if programmed right,adds such a level of interest to a sound or pad.
sorry not heard the score.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 13, 2015)

any notes on the license deal? 
seems very important to find someone who has made a deal to licensed their music for a movie. rather than be a hired composer giving up publishing to the movie.


----------



## H.R. (Mar 13, 2015)

Rctec @ Fri Mar 13 said:


> No "Dark Knight" sounds where used or hemed in the making of this score...but a lot of Zebra2. And a very big Moog. We dug out the CS80 and got the Waldorf Wave working again. The fun part was to program sounds from scratch...
> BANG, BANG? ...have you seen the movie? It's that kind of a film! Sometimes our juvenile side wins! ...actually, most the time. It was just incredibly fun to have fun....



Actually Chappie kind of looks like an analog synth, considering the realistic and amazing costume designs of blomkamp flms, it's a perfect match. especially mixed with a modern soft synths like Zebra it's like CS80 is Chappie and Zebra is the modern world. :mrgreen: :D


----------



## skitzmurd (Mar 14, 2015)

I quite enjoyed this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzD7A0-r2Qc

Having a Hip Hop background this just resonates with me! Plus that 8bit nintendo feel is just awesome!


----------



## Daryl (Mar 14, 2015)

Dr.Quest @ Fri Mar 13 said:


> There is some nice stuff here but so much is just BANG, BANG,BANG LOUDER BANG. Why? Why so much bang bang? It gets so exhausting.


I'm intending to see this tomorrow. Do I need earplugs, like I did for Interstellar?

D


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 14, 2015)

Really looking forward to picking up a copy of this soundtrack (and realising how much more I still have to learn about Zebra!).

Any chance of a Hans Zimmer/Die Antwoord collab? That would sure be interesting.


----------



## skitzmurd (Mar 14, 2015)

TheUnfinished @ Sat Mar 14 said:


> Really looking forward to picking up a copy of this soundtrack (and realising how much more I still have to learn about Zebra!).
> 
> Any chance of a Hans Zimmer/Die Antwoord collab? That would sure be interesting.



Ha! What? You needing to learn more Zebra? All your sound sets sound amazing man! I know I'm a total noob at it haha. The knobs are all intimidating.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 14, 2015)

Make no mistake, I really love the synth stuff in this sound track. Really great sounding. It was nice to hear a CS80 again! It's just those Bang drums are so loud it pull you out of the nice rich synth stuff.
Great soundtrack overall though. But like all movies these days... it is loud!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 14, 2015)

skitzmurd @ Sat Mar 14 said:


> TheUnfinished @ Sat Mar 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Really looking forward to picking up a copy of this soundtrack (and realising how much more I still have to learn about Zebra!).
> ...


Ha, I've only been doing this for three or four years. That definitely makes me a noob in terms of synth sound design.

Much to learn, much to learn.

Anyway, this thread isn't about me, so I'll shush from now on.


----------



## FarleyCZ (Apr 6, 2015)

I LOVED the soundtrack. Whole movie was great (With few exception of Die Antwoord acting, but let's not talk negatively.) ...but the cherry on the cake was the music! Amazing. I dare to call it better than Interstellar OST!


----------



## bwmusic (Apr 13, 2015)

gsilbers @ Fri Mar 13 said:


> any notes on the license deal?
> seems very important to find someone who has made a deal to licensed their music for a movie. rather than be a hired composer giving up publishing to the movie.



I'm interested to know this too, but most of the comments so far seem to have skipped the OP's original question... :roll:

But from what I understand, if Remote control licensed it to Varese Sarabande Records, then yes, thats exactly what it means. They exclusively licensed it unless there was something else in the contract.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 13, 2015)

gsilbers @ Fri Mar 13 said:


> any notes on the license deal?
> seems very important to find someone who has made a deal to licensed their music for a movie. rather than be a hired composer giving up publishing to the movie.



I can't speak for HZ deals as well I'm not yet anywhere near that, but for my films I've done almost all licensing deals these days. It's usually a financial consideration, the upfront being peanuts and the only hope of getting any decent amount of money for the job is to own all the music and give them permission to use it in their film and all related media, blah, blah, legal stuff.

In the future, these types of deals will be more prevalent. I'm thinking of just switching to the model kind of as a default unless I get a big studio film or network TV gig which I think you'd have to have a ton of clout to pull a licensing deal off at that level.


----------

